# Kowloon Walled City



## cda (Dec 26, 2014)

Iebc project????

http://hongwrong.com/kowloon-walled-city-photos/

http://www.deconcrete.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Kowloon-Cross-section-low.jpg

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kowloon_Walled_City


----------



## conarb (Dec 26, 2014)

Same concept that our Plan Bay Area is imposing on us, moving people into mixed use developments in the urban core at mass transit stations to create walkable bikable communities where the common people don't enjoy the freedoms of automobiles and single family homes.  Egalitarianism gone mad, so why aren't people rebelling?  A few are at city council meetings, but the government is giving cities so much money that they don't stand a chance.

*“Most men lead lives of quiet desperation and go to the grave with the song still in them.”*

  ―     Henry David Thoreau,            _Civil Disobedience and Other Essays_


----------

